# 3M vs. Menzerna polishes



## MajorB (Oct 24, 2010)

Hello !

Since I`m new in the "business" i wonder what are your experiences with the 2 polishing makes. 

The main reason why I`m asking this is that i wont be working in properly heated garage. Since its winter my garage temperature will be between 7-12°C, depends on how cold will be outside.

Many people here criticize the Menz polishes when working in the cold environment. Are the 3M more suitable for the winter then? 

The thing i don`t like with 3M is that they only have 3 main products. Is this enough or should some between products be bought from Menz. also? Can this be compensated with more different pads?

All suggestions and help is very appreciated :thumb:


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Menzerna polishes, generally work better in a warmer environment but they're not all that bad in colder temperatures if you work them carefully. 

Don't forget about Meguiar's 105 and 205 - they're excellent products.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I prefer the megs over the menz polishes, although not sure why! Just seem like better value, and I find them easier to get better results.

3m is on my shopping list atm


----------



## hc_tk (Aug 27, 2010)

the menzerna is more tricky to use but both menzerna and 3m are realy good products.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

3M all the way! I've used these polishes for near on 10 years and find them faultless. Summer, winter it doen't matter
Yes there are only 3 but imo thats all you need, cutting, polishing and finishing. :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I love 3M FC+ but not keen on the other two, prefere the Menz for polishing and 3M for cutting..

My main polishes are two, 3M FC+ and Megs #205, seem to get me through most jobs..


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

3M, Megs M105/M205 and the Einszett polishes work much better in winter but in the summer nothing can beat Menzerna.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

agree to an extent. I find Menz a bother when time is pressed, but when I have all the time in the world, you can't beat PO85RD for finishing. Still stand with the FC+, imo better than Megs #105, especially on hard paints..


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

The Einszett polishes are very underrated in my opinion. They are very powerful on hard paint.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Haven't tried the Einszett, but will do next year, if they are that good ..


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

The thing i don`t like with 3M is that they only have 3 main products. Is this enough or should some between products be bought from Menz. also? Can this be compensated with more different pads?

All suggestions and help is very appreciated :thumb:[/QUOTE]

Love 3M polishes, might only be 3 in there range but they work well if you mix them together. Extra fine mixed with a bit of ultrafina for some enhancement jobs that finish down really nice with enough cut to give a good degree of correction. You can add ultrafina to fast-cut to extend compounding time or if it dries out quite quickly. Whammo Now you have 5 products in the 3M range.:thumb:

Menz are great polishes though, they can be a bit tempermental when the ambient temperature is very cold but in most circumstances work really well, especially 85rd, one of the nicest finishing polishes out there.:thumb:


----------



## MajorB (Oct 24, 2010)

So the 3M are slightly better for cold environment? Can`t wait to place an order  

Thanks guys  :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

3M do work better in cold environments, as for the other question, 3 will get you by, even two..

Depends on the correction needed. If a full heavy correction I often us 3M FC+ then go straight to Megs #205 to finish down and refine..

For intermediate correction, light swirls etc, 3m Extrafine or or Menz 203 or 106 work well on nearly all paints..

I can often get away with Megs #205 on a polishing pad, and a little extra pressure..

Don't forget the pad will also have some cut to it..


----------



## MajorB (Oct 24, 2010)

qstix said:


> 3M do work better in cold environments, as for the other question, 3 will get you by, even two..
> 
> Depends on the correction needed. If a full heavy correction I often us 3M FC+ then go straight to Megs #205 to finish down and refine..
> 
> ...


Why u use Megs #205 instead of Ultrafina Se? Is it better for finishing or has less cut then Ultrafina?

Which pads do u use? I was thinking of Hexologic Yellow, Orange, Green and Black for polishes... Is that ok or no need for some of them (just for the polish steps, not glazing) ?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

3m for me but do people not use black top fine compound between extrafine and fast cut plus? I use it all the time and have some mix and match bottles for certain occasions.
Im playing with p1 at the moment trying to find a niche for it.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

What's your thoughts on P1? I'm interested in trying it


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

maggi112 said:


> What's your thoughts on P1? I'm interested in trying it


Ill let you know when i play with it again with some wool pads , my first thoughts were debateable simply because i was using it on traditional pads and i feel it prefers wool but not having masses of experiene on the product ill reserve judgement , many like it so it obviously works well its just if it works for me and has benefits over the 3m system other than having no fillers or at least only 0.5% as i personally believe everything has a filler of some kind.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

3M all the way for me, best polishes avail. 

However, I do not like their green pads so I use a wool pad instead on hard clear.

Then I use all different combos for different cars, that work for me.

Often use FC+ with a yellow pad, then Extra Fine with a blue pad as well. Then Ultrafina on a yellow, blue or black pad. I just use the combo that works on the day.

But as far as polish, used them all but 3M is the one for me, everyday.


----------



## MajorB (Oct 24, 2010)

Mirror Finish said:


> 3M all the way for me, best polishes avail.
> 
> However, I do not like their green pads so I use a wool pad instead on hard clear.
> 
> ...


How do you find the 3M pads? Did u use anything else like Hexologic or Lake Country?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

MajorB said:


> How do you find the 3M pads? Did u use anything else like Hexologic or Lake Country?


I like the 3M pads apart from the green one, horrid nasty thing. Hence why I use a wool pad.

But the yellow, blue and black ones are lovely to use with the 3M backing pad.

As I like to polish with wet pads spun on the machine so just damp 3M works really well as they are designed for body shop working and dunking in water without the backing coming off several times a day.

I clean my pads every panel. So using them damp keeps them clean and does not waste polish priming a pad.

Apart from the wool pad I do not use any other manufacturers pad.


----------



## MajorB (Oct 24, 2010)

Mirror Finish said:


> I like the 3M pads apart from the green one, horrid nasty thing. Hence why I use a wool pad.
> 
> But the yellow, blue and black ones are lovely to use with the 3M backing pad.
> 
> ...


You damp them into the water or just mist them? The polishes are not so dusting then?

With what do you clean them for every panel? Just water or.. ?


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

you brits have different 3M polishes to us in Australia and USA
Never liked 3M myself. dusty, some contain crystalline silica or did and ours contain cyclohexasiloxane and harsh solvents and heavy polishing oils

Menzerna is also solvent based but definately better. Though I'm talking about 85RD here
The old IP 91L becomes gummy and turns to string in certain weather. 
I've ditched all bar 85RD. 

3M may work very well but I dont like it. Just like farecla is good for sanding mark removal real fast but I'd never detail with it on factory paint. 

I only have three abrasive polishes now and for production to middle class work I only need the one. I just love single polish systems
totally water based and never gums, clumps, turns to string or dry buffs or burns


----------

